# Best way to dispose of crickets?



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have a bucket of crickets, about a tub full that you would buy from the pet shop.

They are too big for my beardie, too big for my slings, but are ok for my largest T, but she doesn't feed often enough to keep them, plus I need the bucket.

What's the most humane way to dispose of them?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Offer them on here for collection and someone will take them.


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Offer them on here for collection and someone will take them.


I doubt it is worth anyone's time. I have just checked and there is less than I had thought; maybe 25-30 crickets. 

Such a small amount, but they are still a living thing and deserve to be culled correctly.


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Tub them up and put them in the fridge to slow them down then in the freezer, its about the least harmless way in my opinion. I do that with my excess foods, had to do it with a dying T once as well. the just stop moving and die.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Put them out in the garden for the birds.

There's plenty feeding young at the moment.


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

Agree with Eddie


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

They are in the garden.

It has just pelted it down, so the birds should be out soon.


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

Are they native crickets?!


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> Are they native crickets?!


I doubt it; they are form the pet shop.


----------



## MillysDad (May 23, 2011)

Take them to the pet shop like I've done in the past they'll sell them on.


----------



## TalulaTarantula (Jan 21, 2011)

Let them loose in the garden, thats wat i do with any lucky ones i have left when i buy in a new lot. if not put them in someones house or something that you dont like


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

Chuck them into the garden birds love them.


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

TalulaTarantula said:


> Let them loose in the garden, thats wat i do with any lucky ones i have left when i buy in a new lot. if not put them in someones house or something that you dont like


i have actuly released about 30 adult male crickets thro som1s open window once after they cheated on my mate


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

123dragon said:


> i have actuly released about 30 adult male crickets thro som1s open window once after they cheated on my mate


lmao!


----------



## aaronsweeting (Feb 3, 2011)

that made me lol!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I would free em aswell


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

123dragon said:


> i have actuly released about 30 adult male crickets thro som1s open window once after they cheated on my mate


I throw any adult males over the fence into my neighbour's garden :lol2:


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

I have no idea if they are native or not, but last time i checked releasing anything non-native was generally a bad idea :yeahright:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Funny thing one summer I let a bunch of old blacks go in my back garden in long grass and the buggers were still singing until october. 










Mostly singing "old man river" that is.









Nooo they were crickets :lol2:


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Oderus said:


> Funny thing one summer I let a bunch of old blacks go in my back garden in long grass and the buggers were still singing until october.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## Josh R (Jan 14, 2008)

Recipe for Dry Roasted Crickets

Why waste food?


----------



## Joe1991 (Apr 27, 2011)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> I have no idea if they are native or not, but last time i checked releasing anything non-native was generally a bad idea :yeahright:


Good job they are in a tub they can't escape from then.


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

when i clean the bulk crickets out, any that annoy me by refusing to be saved go into the waste bucket of dead crickets, pests and food and get chucked out to the chickens. they go mad for them. although the last time i did that some of the chickens freaked out til they realsied they could eat them. doh.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *dEsSiCaTa_UK*
> _I have no idea if they are native or not, but last time i checked releasing anything non-native was generally a bad idea :yeahright:_


Doesnt really matter as they will get eaten by everything and anything in the garden, if not they will die off in the first frost. 
Every few years i let loose a box of adult blacks in the garden, reminds me of holiday time when i'm sitting in the garden drinking a cold beer. 
They seem to last a month or two before it gradually gets quieter and quieter as they slowly die off or get eaten. : victory:


----------



## johndiginee (Oct 20, 2013)

First and foremost know that crickets love to live in tall grasses and moist areas thick with foliage. Ensure that the area around your house and in your yard is not a wonderful breeding ground for these cricket insects. As soon as they like your yard, they will want to check out your house as well. So mow the lawn and ensure that you have plants at least 12 inches away from your walls.
But of course, when you throw away the debris, ensure that you have raked it a long distance away from your home.

If you have open garbage pails close to your home, then seal them or shut them well. Place or keep your garbage pails at some distance from your home. Crickets love these places and will come by for a visit.
The next thing to consider is the cracks in your walls. Seal the cracks, especially those which will allow those bugs to crawl into your home. Use screens in places you can’t seal.

Crickets also gather in drains and gutters on your roof. So keep these places clean during the summer months.

Another thing to consider is the outdoor lighting of your home. These bugs are also attracted to the light. So change from bright lights to low level lights.

There are also a variety of cricket control sprays and pest control products in the market. But, please check the labels before you buy for some of the ingredients might be toxic. This is important, especially if you are allergic to those ingredients or if you have a baby at home.

You can get a variety of cricket baits also in the market. A simple cricket bait you can make at home is: Fill up a clean glass jar with a mixture of water and molasses. Then place this open jar in a place where you have seen a number of these cricket insects. Soon, they will get attracted to this solution and will try to feed on it. And while doing so, they will drown in this mixture.





Of course, if all else fails you'll be able to decision a pesterer management company for obtaining eliminate these crickets.


----------



## johndiginee (Oct 20, 2013)

was mine post helpful?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Nope not at all. 

They are crickets NOT a tropical alien that will invade the home and garden and then eat the family pets before demolishing the house.

They WILL die as the weather gets colder.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Think the crickets in question might be dead by now the post is from 2011!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

